# Vintage Manitou MTB pics



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

1998 Manitou got further updates and glamour shots. I believe the cromo main frame TIG and paint are by Tony Inderbitzin. Eloquent repair gussets are by Paul Sadoff.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Really want to see those pictures!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn, how I wish I could see these photos. 
=sParty


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, now they are posted twice. I can't figure out the system here with any accuracy.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for (fixing?) it. Found the pics on the vintage forum. They've been destroying my mind for a couple of days now. Is this the only factory built full suss tandem in existence?


----------

